# Petit problème avec laser Samsung...



## michel alenda (13 Septembre 2009)

et plus exactement une CLP-300, sachant également que Samsung entretient semble-t-il de bons rapports avec la Pomme. Après l'installation de Snow Leopard, puis de la 10.6.1, l'imprimante fonctionne toujours, mais l'icone Smart Panel dans la barre de menu est maintenant inopérante... je n'ai plus accés au infos sur l'imprimante et en particulier au niveau d'encre des cartouches laser... après avoir consulter les sites Apple (1 téléchargement recommandé pour ce matériel) et Samsung (2 téléchargements 10.6 pour driver printer et smart Panel) rien n'y fait même avec une désinstallation propre de ce qui existait auparavant


----------



## Oizo (15 Septembre 2009)

Même problème pour moi avec ma laser Samsung CLX-2160. Après avoir cherché un peu partout comment faire fonctionner ce Smart Panel avec Mac OS 10.6, il semble que pour le moment ce n'est pas compatible avec Snow Leopard...


----------



## Garulfo (1 Octobre 2009)

J'ai exactement le même problème avec ma CLP-300. Ce qui est bizarre, lorsque j'ai installé 10.6 sans faire les Mises à jour, le SmartPanel fonctionnait et depuis les Maj plus rien...
Ce SmartPanel n'est pas primordial en soi mais il est toujours utile pour le niveau des toners.
J'avais déjà eu ce problème sous Léopard mais je ne me souviens plus comment je l'avais réglé ?!


----------



## homerix (2 Octobre 2009)

pareil pour moi ...

de plus, je trouve le scanner bien plus lent, et il est maintenant impossible de scanner a partir des boutons, le multifonction ne trouve pas le mac ....

Obliger de passer par "aperçu" qui fait un apercu de la numérisation a chaque fois .... quel perte de temps ....



J'espère que tous va s'arranger, et si quelqu'un a une solution je suis preneur.

Bonne soirée,


----------



## TiteLine (3 Octobre 2009)

Même constat avec la CLX-3175FN

Plus de smart panel non plus , ça me gêne surtout pour contrôler le niveau des cartouches .


----------



## alainm74 (12 Octobre 2009)

Eureka!

J'avais le même problème (Smart Panel: icône grisée, inactive)

dans préférences système/imprimantes et fax: virer la clp-300 puis la rajouter, le dialogue propose alors "imprimer via" CLP-300 (prérenseigné).

Valider... ça roule!


----------



## Oizo (12 Octobre 2009)

alainm74 a dit:


> Eureka!
> 
> J'avais le même problème (Smart Panel: icône grisée, inactive)
> 
> ...



Ah génial ça marche aussi avec ma CLX-2160, c'est bien vu ! Merci beaucoup alainm74 !


----------



## Garulfo (25 Octobre 2009)

alainm74 a dit:


> Eureka!
> 
> J'avais le même problème (Smart Panel: icône grisée, inactive)
> 
> ...



Pour ma part, ça ne marche pas cette bidouille, j'ai toujours l'icône SmartPanel grisée.


----------



## Garulfo (26 Octobre 2009)

J'ai résolu le problème en téléchargeant les derniers pilotes et le SmartPanel sur le site de Samsung. J'ai tout installé. J'ai ensuite procédé comme indiqué plus haut. Dans les Pref d'imprimantes, j'ai retiré l'imprimante puis, je l'ai réinstallé. Et tout roule !
Je pense que c'est le pilote d'Apple qui fait buggué le SmartPanel.


----------



## madnems (29 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

un an après ce post,... je me retrouve dans la même situation... le smart panel de ma Samsung CLX-2160 est inopérant et ce malgré les solutions mentionnées plus haut. Je suis novice sur mac et je tourne sous Snow L 10.6.5.

En vous remerciant d'avance, et bonne année


----------



## Franz59 (24 Février 2011)

Idem avec une Samsung 4500
Plus de Smartpanel depuis 10.6.5
Astuces mentionnées inopérentes


----------



## tychapeaux (15 Janvier 2012)

Yessss ça marche pour moi (Samsung CLX-3185 FW sur lion) alors que ça fait plus d'un mois que je me bats avec ça merci merci merci même si la solution est assez ancienne ;D


----------



## tychapeaux (7 Mai 2012)

Bonjour

Quatre mois plus tard je reviens ici mon imprimante et mon scanner fonctionne à peu près mais j'ai depuis quelques temps un triangle jaune qui est sur l'icône imprimante quand je lance une impression.

Ca ne l'empêche pas de fonctionner mais ça m'agace fortement 

Je voudrais du coup désintaller totalement tous les pilotes samsung pour pouvoir retenter une installation plus propre quand je vais sur le dossier application je ne vois qu'un dossier samsung avec une icône Scan& Fax Manager  où sont passés les autres pilotes, lesquels sont_ils et comment les enlever :mouais:

Au fait je suis sous Lion

 Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2012)

Je ne te dirais qu'une seule chose : "le mieux est l'ennemi du bien "


----------



## tychapeaux (8 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne te dirais qu'une seule chose : "le mieux est l'ennemi du bien "



Ca veut dire que je laisse comme ça c'est ça 
Je me demande si ce n'est pas parcequ'il ne me manque pas le smart panel que ça contrarie une peu l'imprimante ....

Merci en tout cas de ta réponse éclairée et éclairante 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h27 ----------

Bon du coup j'ai cliqué sur le smart panel installer et ça marche plus de petit triangle jaune,  impression toujours normale et accès au niveau des toners


----------



## alval (31 Août 2012)

Il y a longtemps que j'ai renoncé à utiliser Smart Panel, qui était bien utile pour connaître le niveau des toners.
Une astuce : tenir appuyé qq seconde le bouton avec le triangle sur l'imprimante et elle devrait imprimer un rapport de configuration qui donne les niveaux de toners et l'état des autres composants.


----------



## Argyre (15 Septembre 2016)

Moi, c'est avec une Samsung CLX-3175 sous OS El Capitan que j'ai des problèmes. Elle n'est même pas reconnue par le Mac. C'est grave, docteur ?


----------

